

How To Make Your Team’s Code Better - tnorthcutt
http://www.brandonsavage.net/how-to-make-your-teams-code-better/

======
twiceaday
Speaking of reviewing code via GitHub pull requests, is it me or did they
break ?w=0 recently?

